# Nissan Titan



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well after the Pathfinder getting wrecked three days prior to leaving on a week long Outback vacation.... Finding out 24 hours before leaving that the Pathfinder was a total







(grumble, grumble not our fault other party ran a stop sign grumble grumble) We came back a day early to be at the body shop to get the Pathfinder cleaned out and release it to the insurance company.

We spent all day yesterday truck shopping







and I mean *ALL DAY*
(got home at 11pm!!)

We drove Ford, Dodge, Chevy and last but not least Nissan... 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, along with a couple of diesels (3/4 tons). After all the data stored and sorted.... decided on a half ton

The *TITAN* won hands down









Fully loaded---- 5.6 V8, crew cab, 4x4, off road, big tow package, cap 9400 lbs.

With all the trimmings, leather, Utili-Track Sliding Floor and top rail system, Sunroof, Navigation Pkg, DVD, Side-Airbag Pkg, home link ...yada yada

We actually had a fun time.... hehehe played good cop / bad cop... Don is the eloquent one me I am the abrupt one. That when they are trying to get you to name your price "what number do you think" sort of questions... me I blurt out... " Tell me what number you are willing to do to get our business." LOL 
And that sends Don into the story of last October we were looking at the Armada on their lot (true) and whe the sales guy told us that they were so new and the "talk of the autos right now" and that it was msrp no wiggle room.... we said we went over to the Ford dealer and drove off with the expy... (all true) and Don told him it is between the Titan and F150 at this point, do you let us leave tonight? ROTF he was running to his boss.

Poor guy was a newbie kid (early 20's max) ... it was a blast (bad inner self says







) We were laughing everytime they left the table and more when we got home.









Anyway, I am sure many happy towing times ahead


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck. I guess it is still hard for me to think of the Nissan and Toyota's as full size trucks, but they are. I am thinking of moving up to a diesel myself, and plan on doing some window shopping tomorrow. Hopefully, the sticker shock will knock out this new truck fever that has been going around the forum.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Congrats on the new truck. Vern was spraying for truck fever...luckly it has not been working to well.

What were the deciding factors?? I would be interested in your selection process and why certain trucks did not make the grade.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats on the TITAN! I got one too! Mine is DEEP WATER (green), but I don't have the NAV console. It was $2200 option, and my Garmin Legend serves me well in that dept. (although, it would be a really cool toy!) What color did you get, and did you get any Utili-trac accessories? I got the bed divider, overhead rack, and bed extender.

PS...I broke it in, and towed the OUTBACK behind it for over 600 miles. WOW! What a difference than with my TAHOE! I love this truck! It's so dang fun to drive!
During break in, I got different MPG's.
Anywhere from 7.5 to 15.5 MPG. (yes...the 15.5 was TOWING!)


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats on the new trucks!!! That Titian is one FUN truck to drive


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride. Sorry you had to go through what you did to get into this one.

As an aside, we just picked up our loaded up with options '04 Dodge Durango SLT w/ the 5.7L Hemi (335hp, 370# torque) w/ the 3.92 gears (giving us 9K #'s of towing cap) this past Friday night.

New rigs are cool!

Happy RV'ing!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

We looked at a Deep Water one, awesome color! ... But no sunroof on that one, so we went with the Canteen. Which we liked them both so that was fine. When I saw the color codes in the booklet, I thought the canteen was drab, but when seeing it on a whole truck changed my mind...very nice.

Trying to figure out where all we can go on day trips, in order to put 500 miles on it. We have one more week long camping trip at the end of August. Need both tow rigs in order to take the boat too.

Thor, the decision process was first trying to decide 1/2 or 3/4 ton. We would only need a 3/4 ton "if" we were to ever get a heavier TT or even a 5'er. Finally came up with "no" on that one. I am completely satisfied with our 25RS-S and intend on keeping it the next 10 yrs. It's not like we would be hauling heavy equip. Not to mention trying to park one of those 3/4 tons on a daily basis. This was/is also going to be Don's daily ride to the office rig. So with those factors we decided a 1/2 ton.

As far as picking out which 1/2 ton, we already have the Expy (Ford product) which we(I since it's my daily rig) are very happy with.

We had decided we had to have a crew cab. One factor was the back seat leg room on all the 1/2 ton rigs. So, in our opinion and data collected it was Ford had more leg room than Chevy and Dodge. As for a ride, of those three, Ford was middle of the road, Dodge was most utilitarian, Chevy was too soft (some of which you can change with different tires, but...).

So now on to the Titan.... To start it is one sharp looking truck. It was everything we wanted, you know you are in a truck and it has awesome maneuverability. When you want it to get up and go, it doesn't even think about it, it just does it! You can feel the power of the truck. Don has had 2 Pathfinders and me (late 80's) had a small extended cab Nissan truck. We liked the Nissan products durability, etc. We are thinking we would keep it for the next 10 yrs. As long as some fool doesn't run a stop sign in front of us again









But anyway it was just the all arounder that has power, towing cap of 9400lbs. versitle bed and is very oh so sweet on the inside









Very very happy with the decision... it was really easy once we ruled out the 3/4 tons.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for your thought process. The truck fever has caught on. I currently drive a Denali and I am very please the ride and ability to pull. I did notice that a truck would be a nice change and a place to put firewood. I have been looking a Crew Cab Chev - loaded including a dvd for kids.

After reading the above, I am planning a trip to another dealer to check them out.

Thanks again,

Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

ahhh and one more thing that the Titan has is a factory sprayed in bed liner!!









It was something we were going to have to do after market other makes


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck!

I see the "no new truck" spray they did before we left didn't work either!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I see the "no new truck" spray they did before we left didn't work either!


But we had to







.... we were short a rig


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love that factory bed liner. Nissan tossed out some great things in these trucks. I can see the BIG 3 copying them soon. The outside storage compartment in the rear fender, and the Utili-track bed are great! I really like my power sunroof too.

NW....did you get any bed accessories???


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What is the deal with the Nissan color names, "Canteen and Deep Water"???

What in the world is all of this........ What happened to green, blue, and red?

What is a Canteen color?

Wish I had the bucks to buy a new truck to fit into the "crowd"

Good luck to all of you new truck owners...... sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The outside storage compartment in the rear fender


The Chevy Avalanche has a lockable storage compartment in each rear bed rail, between the two walls of the bed.

Tim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes, those are some things that the "big 3" should copy. imo, all trucks should come with factory sprayed bed liners. It just makes sense









We got the utili track system rail and bed. The only accessories we got was 4 of the big hook/cleat looking things and then 4 other things that have not come out of the box yet. They looked to be some type of tie downs ?? We are not sure what we want, or even what all is available to add. I think he wants a box for the back. We have even discussed a shell (for any truck we would have gotten). But we need to check into other options. We liked the bed extender, or at least the idea of it, but felt for the most part it might just get in the way. We may change our minds on that....

Canteen is an odd color. It is a green of sorts. Not quite an army, but not olive either







They have a lot of metallic in them making them a little different in color from different angles.

The Deep Water looks like Deep water of the ocean. It is a deep green from one angle and then a deep bluish from another. Which if the Deep Water one would have had a sunroof and DVD we would have taken that one. It is very close in color to my Aspen Green E.B. Expy

Even the black on we looked at had a very high metallic content, you could see very tiny blue, greenish, red and silver shiny flakes in it in direct sunlight.

The black one had 2 roll bar type things (made of oval bar) mounted on the upper/rail utili track and then between the bars they had a Yakima load warrior. I thought that was pretty cool.

Since we already have a Yakima Mega Warrior, Rocket Box and Yakima bike rails. It made the possibilities endless with the utili track system









They let us drive the black one home Saturday night while they got the other one ready for us. Took actual delivery yesterday. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did it look like this!

NDJollyMon's New 2004 Nissan Titan!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep that is what it looked like, except they had a Yakima basket (load warrior) on it. Pretty sharp looking









I noticed that at the base of each bar had a weight limit of 125lbs. Is that for each bar? or total for both? 
What kind of price did they have on the bars?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Found the Rack system for $296 ... not a bad price.

We already have the Yakima Mega Warrior, Rocket box and bike rails looks like a useful addition to the truck









hmm thinking BD for Don, early November not so far away









The Deep Water one we looked at also had the Bushwacker Fender Flares which when I asked the dealer how much they were if we wanted to add those to the Canteen one, his reply was $896...my reply was "of course they are!."

We would like to add them and we probably will since I just found them for $362 !

Found the bed extender for $200 ($181 non- sliding and $220 for the sliding)

Such cool toys


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jolly, what are the HP/Torque ratings on the engine of that new rice burner of yours? I figure if I am looking at new trucks, I might as well look at all of them.

Tim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm not Jolly, but....

Endurance 5.6L V8, 305-hp and 379 lb-ft of torque is standard equipment on all models of the '04 Titan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks NW, that looks pretty close to the GM Vortec 6000. I think that if I am going to upgrade, it will be to a Duramax or Powerstroke.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...I'm very ANTI GM right now, so you know what advice I'd be giving...
There is a lot of good TITAN info at www.titantalk.com

The rice burner is actually built in Mississippi, by Americans. Only 20% of parts are actually Japanese. The rest are American made. I didn't know this previous to checking out the Nissan, and most people don't.

I'd be willing to bet the BIG 3 trucks have more foreign parts/assembly than that. Just look at the stickers to see. Most are made or assembled in Canada or Mexico. Many of the parent companies are German. (Daimler Chrysler)

NW...the bars are good to 150# each.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> The rice burner is actually built in Mississippi, by Americans. Only 20% of parts are actually Japanese. The rest are American made. I didn't know this previous to checking out the Nissan, and most people don't.


Raising my hand high.. I knew that! Part of the reason I am going with the F350, still built in America. My Av was made in Mexico and I only discovered that after I bought it otherwise I might have not bought it. I don't judge anyone for buying anything, its totally personal choice. As long as you go camping with it that's all that matters!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...are you going to tow the house behind that behemoth!







When you upsize...YOU UPSIZE!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Pete, at least its not the looooooong wheel base!





















I just had to keep promising myself and my wife that we wouldn't go looking for a bigger camper. I really love the Outback so no desire for anything else, and with the new truck and ability to hold 6 people, gear and still have room to tow the camper I should be set for a long time.

Have you done the 500 mile at under 50 yet? I'm NOT looking forward to that idea at all.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete, I know that most of the Japanese brands are made here now. My wife has a Honda that was assembled in Indiana I think. I was merely referring to the Nissan's heritage. I still remember when they were called Datsuns.







As Steve said, the Av's are built in Old Mexico (thanks to Mr. Clinton and NAFTA, but thats another topic), and I found that out after purchasing also. Don't know if that would have wavered my purchase or not, as at the time it was the right vehicle.

The truth of the matter is, there is no such thing as an "American" car anymore. Chrysler/Dodge is owned by Daimler Benz, Ford owns Jaguar and Land Rover, and I think part of Mazda, GM owns SAAB and part of Isuzu. In this modern day world, corporations cross national boarders like we cross the street. So I will just look for the truck that is going to give me the power that I am looking for, without needing to tow a tanker trailer behind the Outback. The pretty much leaves the diesels, and I don't think that Toyota and Nissan are offering diesels, and an Isuzu truck powerful enough to pull my Outback would not be a practical everyday driver.
So I am limited to the big 3 for now.

Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

OK... so I'll be the odd ball with a Dodge 3/4 ton.









I read somewhere that the 5.6L reaches 80% of it's torque at 1000 rpms. That is very sweet, compared to ANY gasser out there, including the v10 Ford and 8.1L GM. Which that really shows up in the consumer reports article in their 0-60 speeds with a trailer (6000#) I think. If I remember right, it beat them all at that test.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The torque definately comes early in the RPM band on the Titan. I am reminded of that fact each time I leave a stop sign! Just touching the gas throws you back in the seat! "drive-by-wire" technology they call it.

I have done my break in, as the schedule says. I drove 200 miles for dinner one night, just to stack up miles quickly. I was leaving on an OUTBACKING mission, and had to have 500 miles on it before I could tow. While towing, had to keep it under 50 MPH, which was very painful, and caused a few birds to fly from peoples hands....if you know what I mean. On the return trip, I was able to take her up to freeway speeds. What an incredible difference than the Tahoe!

This vehicle turns a lot of heads! (and I've been challenged a few times by the big 3 owners!) Jealousy mixed with disbelief!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Here are a few stats for the Titan... These quotes are from 2 sources, Car & Driver and Consumers guide....



> In fact, the 5030-pound Titan clobbered 60 mph in 6.9 seconds. Thatâ€™s 0.9 second quicker than either a Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab with a 345-horse Hemi or a GMC Sierra Denali with a 325-hp, 6.0-liter Vortec V-8-two of our favorite trucks.
> 
> Itâ€™s odd to find yourself at the helm of a full-size pickup with such squeeze-and-squirt prowess. Heck, the Titan rolls through the quarter-mile at the same velocity as a Mercury Marauder, and itâ€™s a 10th quicker.
> 
> ...


We are just very impressed with our new truck








I must also add I still love my '04 E.B. Expedition sunny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I am reminded of that fact each time I leave a stop sign! Just touching the gas throws you back in the seat! "drive-by-wire" technology they call it.










I have only gotten to drive our Titan 2x. Once when test driving and then once the day it came home. But I guess that is okay it was just the opposite when we got the expy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Speed demon! Gotta love it! Awesome ride.

NW...did you ever have any leakage on that 'bike door' on the 25RSS?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The pretty much leaves the diesels, and I don't think that Toyota and Nissan are offering diesels, and an Isuzu truck powerful enough to pull my Outback would not be a practical everyday driver.
> So I am limited to the big 3 for now.
> 
> Tim


Tim, it's very nice having 600ftlbs at 1600 when towing something "small" like 6000 to 7000. As soon as I start rolling, I'm at 1500 - push the gas down, turbo kicks in and .....

The last trip we took, I got almost 12 mpg and had my foot in it!







, that's with no interstates, just 2/4 lane hwys and losts of stops/starts.

Had fun on a 1/2 mile 7% grade, just to see - had more of a hard time stopping at the top, excelerating like crazy all the way to the top, leaving cars behind - I think I heard "crazy man" as I passed by... hahaha

To bad the diesel doesn't have that 'off the line' as a gasser, like the titan - but 3-4 seconds later, it's ripping the tires loose...

Needless to say, this vehicle has a "varied" break in period. Just crossed over the 2000 mile mark - got 4000 more to go...

Haven't had a good tank without pulling to see just what the around town fuel milage is. Average is going up with every new tank.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

No, no leak on the bike door (crossing fingers). But all of our storage doors etc., had the weep holes aready drilled.

We have had a little water get into the outdoor cooking well. It is when we have washed it. So I guess the real test will be through the rainy season here in the Willamette Valley.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PS...I hear the Nissan Titan Diesel is on the way soon.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Jolly, are you experiencing any problems with the passenger seat sensor for the air bag? Half of the time my wife is in the truck the light is on (the bag will not deploy if the seat is empty). I've read on other forums that this is a common issue. Called my dealer to report the problem and told him I wanted it marked down that I complained about the problem in case we got into an accident and the air bag didn't deploy. Hopefully Nissan will come up with a solution before someone is seriously injured or killed.

Another thing, how are the brake pads wearing in for you? The first 1,000 miles on my Armada created more brake dust than I have ever seen in my life. Apparently there is a problem with the brakes on the Titan and the Armada where the rotors warp prematurely (like at 2,000 miles sometimes). Another issue to keep an eye out for...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> So I guess the real test will be through the rainy season here in the Willamette Valley.


Now wait a minute I grew up in Eugene... its rainy season 13 months a year!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> its rainy season 13 months a year!


Tell my flowers that.... we had to increase the sprinkler settings to everyday instead of every other









...we are ready for a "little" rain


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ym... No probs with the air bag sensor yet. Loads of brake dust though. I have read about brake pad wear as well. I'll keep close tabs on that one.

I have the radio fade prob with the Rockford Fosgate stereo. Nissan is replacing the radios that have the issue. My dealer hasn't heard of it, but is checking into it. Any radio probs with the Armada?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Rockford Fosgate is what we have in the Titan also.

and Brake dust...sheesh the Expy has loads of it! Still with 6000 miles on it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Grrr at brake dust. Our Cadillac Catera has it awful. Drives me up the wall to have the wheels so dirty shortly after a bath. I don't envy you guys having that issue at all, heck ours is a 2001 with about 13,000 miles on it and its still bad.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

No problem with the stereo yet. This is the first vehicle I have had with a Bose system in it. I would have to say that the design team did a good job with speaker placement and design, I'm very happy with it. Bose has a really cool facility in Westboro, MA (well, actually a couple of seperate buildings but the one on the top of the hill is where I have been). I was in there last year to teach Mastercam to some of the model shop guys. I'm not a big fan of their home systems (reflective sound is great to fill a room or car with sound but you lose a lot of 'imagery') but their systems are a perfect fit for automobiles.

The stupid brake dust is really starting to piss me off. You wash the thing and drive 100 miles and the rims are totally covered again. And I am just waiting for the warped rotors to appear. Hopefully Nissan will redesign the rotors and get something out soon.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All my vehicles have had a lot of brake dust. Especially on the front wheels. The Tahoe had 4 wheel disc, and it had bad front dust too. I hope the TITAN dust slows down after awhile. It's a pain to clean, but still not as bad as the TAHOE wheels.


----------

